# White Bandit....Chic Brooks



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Today I had the great pleasure of meeting Mr. Chic Brooks, the man himself. He is the man responsible for bringing "The White Bandit" into the states from Belgium. I leaned a lot to day from speaking the Mr. Brooks. I ended up buying a kit of 6 of his young "De Klak" birds. I will be picking them up next breeding season in February. I am very excited about meeting this Pigeon Legend and also for acquiring this Kit of racing homers form him. 

What better way to start in the Racing Homer sport, than with a Kit of birds from Mr. Chic Brooks.

Thank you all for taking the time to read this post form a Newbie like me.

Tony
The Pigeon Shack


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Good luck with your kit going forward. It will be difficult waiting to get the birds.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

*Racing Loft*

Thanks for the replay, 
I'm already anxious, i am also planning out the new build of a racing loft for this kit of birds.

One of my buddies has a used Fireworks stand that i will use as the skeleton for the racing loft..

Ill post some pics as soon as i get it up and built.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

teocallipittz said:


> Thanks for the replay,
> I'm already anxious, i am also planning out the new build of a racing loft for this kit of birds.
> 
> One of my buddies has a used Fireworks stand that i will use as the skeleton for the racing loft..
> ...


HaHaHaHa - in july when i see the stands i start making plans in my head of making it into a loft.. Only if i had the money


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats cool man. Is he lives in Fresno too? The fireworks stand is a good idea, its gonna be big.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

oh ****tt, didnt know u lived in fresno too. =]


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

If you are getting kits and you paid a good amount of money to have it. I'd rather raise them as breeders and don't fly them at all coz you'll risk losing them.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

i agree with nap breed them then probably use them as a kit just my opinion


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You don't need to wait till it's biult, post pics of the progress once you get it.
Dave


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

As soon as I start I will take pics
I paid 40 bucks for the stand ( one partition)
10x10
The front of the stand is perfect for the landing board and the 
Trap door


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new birds.The White Bandit blood has produced some top racers over the years.I have a pair of breeders that carry the Bandit blood.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

*White bandir......Blood*

Josepe,


Hey Bud i am in serach of more White Bandit bllod if you happen to have a few young ones avaiable.

Where are you located?



Josepe said:


> Congrats on your new birds.The White Bandit blood has produced some top racers over the years.I have a pair of breeders that carry the Bandit blood.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

*White Bandir ........GRIZZLES*

I have two young Bandit Blood chicks .....i will post pics later on today when i get off work.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry,no more young this year.My pairs are now separated for the year.I bred 3 rounds from the grizzles this year.Two rounds went to other flyers in clubs and the last round I'm training now and will race as yearlings next year.Maybe next year.Are you in a club?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just starting out
Will be joining a club next year ( if I join now my dues are dues
Again in jan. I'll just wait
Just trying to stock up

Where are you located?


----------

